

How We Raised $1.3 Million as First-Time Founders - vacanti
http://viniciusvacanti.com/2010/10/how-we-raised-1-3-million-as-first-time-founders/

======
il
Being in the red-hot daily deal space probably helped with raising a big round
too.

It seems that the key step, other than getting traction is "build
relationships with potential investors". Can you elaborate how you did this?
Cold calling/emailing?

~~~
vacanti
Yeah, the space really helped.

With regards to meeting investors, it's actually fairly easy. It's their job
to meet with you. I would recommend meeting with the young VC's at firms
first. You can also find investors at most tech events.

~~~
danielharan
100% agreed. Lots of newbies think it's hard, but the best investors usually
try to meet as many people as possible.

We haven't raised a series A yet, but the feedback is quite useful. We also
get free advice and introductions to people that can help us prove our thesis.

~~~
vacanti
You just have to make sure you're not asking them for money. You're just
looking for feedback on your project.

------
dazzla
I was looking at adding Groupon to my daily deal mobile app but Groupon seams
to be very specific about no aggregation. I wonder how yipit figured that out?

------
vaksel
for some reason chartly gets blocked by adblock.

based on that chart, it looks like you have something like 12,000 subscribers
around April.

btw your mouseover logo doesn't render smoothly especially Y and P letters

